# 03 maxima auto amp



## linkoln (Dec 8, 2007)

can anyone tell me where the auto amp is located on 03 maxima. it is integral to all the heating and air sensors. controls fan, which is not working. thanks.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Remove the glovebox and it should be exposed. It's attached to the heating and a/c box...good luck!


----------

